# Girl or boy puppy?



## alimac (Jan 8, 2014)

What are the pros and cons of a boy or a girl cockapoo? I can't decide which to go for?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

We have so many threads on this subject!

It's a personal choice really. I have always been pro boys but I have loved having my girl equally. Bonnie is more submissive and very attached to me, Dexter is more feisty and independent. Who knows if it's their *** or personality? I don't really think there is much difference except Bonnie took forever to house train and is prone to the odd 'happy pee' when she is excited which could be a girl thing!


----------



## abbicockers (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm the same, I've been hunting for a puppy and couldn't decide and from what I've read there doesn't seem to be any difference just personal preference. I've picked a girl simply because I loved her colouring. I was put off boys a bit simply because all the boy dogs I've known **** their legs every 5 seconds on walks but sure they're not all like that! Boys are cheaper to neuter but thats all the difference I can see.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

One of each!  x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes if you are not into leg cocking don't get a boy! It does save or your lawn though, my lawn is covered in brown patches in the summer thanks to Bonnie! Dexter prefers going against a bush or a tree!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

tessybear said:


> Yes if you are not into leg cocking don't get a boy! It does save or your lawn though, my lawn is covered in brown patches in the summer thanks to Bonnie! Dexter prefers going against a bush or a tree!


Dudley does stop to **** quite a lot on walks but still squats on the lawn so I loose out both ways. Always wanted a boy, never even considered a girl but couldn't really tell you why! would probably get a girl if we ever had two though.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Girl, girl, girl


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Girl, girl, girl


I agree!! Girl girl girl!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I agree!! Girl girl girl!


Goodie - are you getting another girl


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Goodie - are you getting another girl


I wish!! Hopefully lots and lots!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ps.. I would need to win the lottery!


----------

